# Shots from my Sunday Drive



## LinkF1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Decided to go on a sunday drive exploring the backroads around Blacksburg, VA. This is one of the turns I found on one of the roads, reminds me of Europe.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah, nice road! Looks like this pic I took in Northern Italy.


----------



## LinkF1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> Yeah, nice road! Looks like this pic I took in Northern Italy.


Very cool. Looks like that road is in MUCH better shape than the one I was on.


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

LOOK'n GOOD lol did you DRIFT around that turn afew times


----------



## LinkF1 (Apr 3, 2005)

97-e39-540i said:


> LOOK'n GOOD lol did you DRIFT around that turn afew times


Haha there was so much crap on that road as you can see that drifting was only going about 10 mph.


----------



## Ramine (Feb 12, 2006)

putting fogs on would of been an added touch, lovin it thou


----------



## NORE (Sep 2, 2006)

Thats one mean curve


----------

